# Ivf drugs



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey ladies

Just wondering do any of you know where the cheapest place is to get your ivf medication for a private cycle?? The last cycle I was on menopur and cetrotide then just then just progesterone gels??

Considering in the new year going for a fresh cycle in the royal belfast, Rang them last week and they no longer have any people waiting on the private waiting list!! It's straight to treatment after a consultation.

Wondering do anyone know what it's like for a private cycle also?? I had my nhs cycle and got a miracle!!just wondering do they do anything different?

Thanks for your help!!!
Mmcm


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi mmcm, I've had both at RFC and they're exactly the same. I'm not sure about price of drugs though. Can't believe that there's no private waiting list now! I suppose that the opening of the new clinic had impacted on them. I know that RFC was not a popular choice for many and, believe me, I ranted about them many times, but we got our wee man through treatment there and for that I'll be eternally grateful. Best of luck to you and your family. X


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*mmcm* i havent any experience of buying the drugs in the UK but i have read on several posts that Asda do drugs at cost price so that might be worth looking into. good luck x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mmc  I got my drugs for last tx in boots they were the cheapest by far and once you spend a certain amount they give you a discount. Good luck x


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Mmcm are you going for a third?! Good luck! 

Tessy I remember you from yonks ago, so glad to read your signature! 

Pat how is your tx going hun? 
X


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

I bought some extra progesterone pessaries after my ivf earlier this year & was recommended Asda. I found it much cheaper than other places. Good luck!   xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sparkle heart lovely to hear from you sweetie. Tx hasn't been plain sailing I had lining issues but on track now for et Monday. How are things with you?


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Aw Pat that's rubbish about the lining issues but hurrah for it being sorted! ET on Monday that's great! Crossing everything so tightly for you! I'm doing good thank you x


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey ladies

Thanks for replying, some of you lovely ladies I have met before on the current cyclers trend!!! 

Tessykins I see from your signature u have been blessed with a miracle baby on board. Good luck for the remainder of your pregnancy. I'm sure I havent a minute with your ds.

Patbaz -I remember we were going through a fet at same time in 2012!! Time flies. Really hope ur et goes well and you get ur well deserved bfp. Fingers crossed. It's so tough but don't give up. After endless Clomid, iui, 3 ivf's and 3 frozen transfers I kept believing!! 

Sparkle heart- how have u been ?

Merlin- thanks for your reply and I will definitely price around , every penny counts!!

Bk2013- thanks also for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

So lovely hearing from you all again. Pat, all the very, very best for your ET. I really hope that this is your time. X miracles really do happen and I was the biggest cynic about them!


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mmc  and tessykins thanks for the kind words girls it means a lot x


----------

